# Advice for those taking the NREMT-B



## EMT Nick (Sep 19, 2013)

Hello all,
As a long time lurker of the forum, seeing constant threads being made such as, "Nervous about NREMT," "Need help with NREMT," "Taking the NREMT tomorrow..need suggestions..," etc., I've decided to give my 2 cents in terms of the entire process. If you're posting for moral support, I understand your concern, however, feel free to skim through the several hundred other posts..one or two may match your anxiety or situation. I don't mean to sound cold or disapproving. I simply want to offer advice to the butterfly-ridden, finger tingling, brain-crammed, nervously nauseous folks who are worrying themselves into oblivion. Again, I am not a paramedic and am only speaking on behalf of my limited knowledge and experience as an *EMT-B* and related NR exam. I'm not quite adept with "tip templates" so I'll just numerically list my peace. 

1). STOP overly stressing yourself. 
-The NREMT is what your instructor(s) should have had in mind during your entire duration of the course. They may not have given you the "low-down" on how things are done in the real world vs. NREMT medicine (i.e. *NOT* everyone gets O2), however, this is perfectly acceptable for testing standards as this is what will benefit you in passing your National Registry.

2). ABC's.
-It's not rocket science. You've had this drilled into you by now that this is the correct order in which to approach things. If the patient doesn't have an airway, open it. If the patient isn't breathing/breathing adequately, breathe for them/give adequate breaths. If the patient has no pulse/adequate circulation, give them a pulse. Remember the order of what you were taught and don't confuse yourself with all of the minor details. 

3). BSI/SS.
-Guys, really. The FIRST thing that you've always done before doing any sort of psycho-motor skill has always been BSI or Scene Safety. While ABC's are the correct order for *EXAMINATION*, BSI and SS always has and always will come before you make first contact with any of your patients. 

4). Test length. "My friend from class said he stopped at 70 and passed. My roommate's sister's cousin's nephew said he stopped at 107 and failed!"
-Stop stressing over the numerical statistics and just do your best regardless of question count. The NREMT is a whacky test that is designed to assess *YOUR* abilities and that's it. From nremt.org, "The NREMT Emergency Medical Technician (EMT) cognitive exam is a computer adaptive test (CAT). The number of items a candidate can expect on the Emergency Medical Technician (EMT) exam will range from 70 to 120. The maximum amount of time given to complete the exam is 2 hours." Whether it takes 70 questions or 120, *DON'T FREAK OUT* simply because yours ran shorter or longer than that far off acquaintance you know. It doesn't necessarily mean you'll pass/fail based off of their statistics. 

5). The test itself.
-Many posts I've seen ask some specifics to the NREMT, which in my opinion can mess around with some borderline legal issues, regardless of intent I'd stray from asking precise details. I quote from nremt.org, "The exam will cover the entire spectrum of EMS care including: Airway, Ventilation, Oxygenation; Trauma; Cardiology; Medical; and EMS Operations. Items related to patient care are focused on adult patients (85%) and pediatric patients (15%)." For goodness sakes, use this to your advantage. The testing website GIVES YOU the topics of the test! 

6). Studying for the dreaded exam.
-Well, we've already deciphered (thanks to the NREMT website) what topics will be on the exam. If you feel fairly confident in said topics, then relax and rely on what you know to get you through. However, if you're overly anxious or feel the need to brush up on your knowledge base, crack open your AAOS book and just read the darn thing. I've seen classmates, FFs, and friends buy study guide after study guide only to fail the exam (some more than once). In my opinion, there is nothing that will better prepare you than the textbook that you already have! Don't waste your money on preparation guides or books that don't have any of the questions you'll see on your exam anyways! Even if you don't have the textbook, the entire EMT-B training manual is online at the nhtsa.gov website. Oh my goodness, how incredibly hard is it to scroll through and refresh yourself on any information? USE THE RESOURCES YOU HAVE BEEN GIVEN!

7). Preparation the day before.
-There isn't much I can advise you on if you've somehow managed to sleep through your basic class and pass, however, there are a few key things I recommend doing the day of/before. First, worry and anxiety will do nothing but cloud your mind and hinder your ability to focus. Relax and realize that this is not the end of the world. This test has been taken and passed by thousand who have gone before you and will be passed by the thousands who will follow. Second, EAT something. If you're like me when nerves take over, sometimes it can churn your stomach and kill your appetite. Eat something so that your body has energy to use to your advantage. Eat a healthy dinner the night before (fish is recommended) and eat a substantial breakfast in the morning. Third, know the location of your testing center and arrive 30 mins. early. Most places will request you be there that early anyways and it'll relieve the stress of vigorously looking in all directions as your circle around the place for 15 mins. Lastly, know what you need to take with you. At my testing center, I was required to show two forms of ID and bring my printed receipt with me. If you don't have what you need with you, you could forfeit your test fee and have to pay and re-schedule all over again. BUMMER. 

8). You can do this.
-For me, the test was full of idiot-like questions that were so simple a Geico cliche could do it. According to the NREMT 2011 report, the majority of test takers passed the first time versus those who failed. Statistically, you already have edge to pass this. If you tell yourself your going to fail, you'll only lack the confidence to test with a clear mind. *I promise I'll leave this post to one cheesy quote*

9). So, you failed.
-Okay, you didn't pass it the first time around. Guess what? You're given 3 WHOLE CHANCES to get it right. Worst comes to worst, you failed it for your 3rd time, well, what now? You simply take a remedial CE course and BAM, another opportunity is presented to you. I may be incorrect, but I believe after your CE you have the opportunity to test a total of 6 times. If you somehow use all of your attempts, please do us a favor and don't retake the course. I'm sorry, I don't mean to sound abrasive, but if you lack the ability to not pass it after 6 times, kindly reconsider a career choice. 

10). Final note.
-If you've taken the time to read through my post, I believe it'll do nothing but benefit you and your efforts in passing your exam. Speaking from my perspective, it's really not difficult and the vast majority of you will be absolutely fine. Don't stress. Eat some toast the morning of. And remember what you've been taught. 

Good luck


----------

